# Trent Loos on Trump advisory committee



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.whig.com/20161121/quincy-native-tasked-by-trump-administration-to-tap-into-pulse-of-rural-america


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

When I look at the link in your posting, the last part shows a "...f-rural-america" and I have hope that is just my glass-wrong-size attitude's observance.

The thing I took out of the WHOLE article is:

*Loos said. "We live in a representative republic, *

I didn't really need to read any further than that (I did, though) to form a knee-jerk opinion of that guy. How long has it been since someone politically connected realized that this is NOT a "democracy" and IS a representative republic...indicating that they realize themselves to be servants that are tasked to enact the will of the people and are aware of the constraints within which they must work...instead of enact their own will on the people on a whim.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> When I look at the link in your posting, the last part shows a "...f-rural-america" and I have hope that is just my glass-wrong-size attitude's observance.
> 
> The thing I took out of the WHOLE article is:
> 
> ...


And to the Republic for which it stands. One nation under God.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Trent is a pretty good speaker,he spoke at our local cattlemans anual supper a few yrs ago.

here is a Utube video of him.


----------

